# Orchestral Tools announces "The Timpani" premiered at NAMM



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

we’re proud to announce our new library “The Timpani”. Like “Berlin Woodwinds” and “The Glock”, it was recorded at the famous Teldex Stage in Berlin, played by Sebastian Trimolt (credits include “The International”, “Blue Man Group”).

http://youtu.be/IQFfmkeZTJ0

*Features:*

- 4 different mallets to choose from
(soft, normal, hard, baroque)
- Up to 7 velocity layers
- And up to 10 round robins
- Dedicated samples for left and right hand
- True Damping release samples
(damps the timpani on release, or lets it ring by using the sustain pedal)
- Rolls/Tremolo (unmeasured)
- Dynamics (cresc, dim, fp)
- Measured Tremolos
- Special Patches (muted hits, fx, glisses, impact patch played with both hands)

“The Timpani” will be premiered at the NAMM show. Visit us in Hall C, booth 4707.
Try out this and all our other stuff live on our two test stations!
We aim for a February release.

See you at the NAMM show,

The Orchestral Tools Team


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 22, 2013)

As a former percussion major, this looks great!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 23, 2013)

Might probably need to get this!



> http://youtu.be/IQFfmkeZTJ0


+1 for extra cheesy speaker introduction :lol:


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 25, 2013)

askmusic @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Hendrik and his team are busy at NAMM, so I have the pleasure of showing you the first demo for "The Timpani".
> 
> ...



Impressive. And not only the timapani!


Best,
Mahlon


----------



## alexnmt (Feb 20, 2013)

Any news on this?

It looks awesome.


----------



## shakuman (Feb 20, 2013)

alexnmt @ Wed Feb 20 said:


> Any news on this?
> 
> It looks awesome.



+1 :?:


----------



## dadek (Mar 19, 2013)

are we there yet?


----------



## Novatlan Sound (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi!

We're hard at work on it.
Right no we are putting the finishing touches to the BWW update and will tackle The Timpani immediately after that.
Just a little while longer...

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Carles (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds good.
Btw, 1 post only, so... welcome to V.I. Control, Tobias!

Carles


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello Tobias!

Thanks for the update. I'm highly looking forward it the BWW update. Do you have any estimate on when it will be out?

Thanks and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 22, 2013)

noxtenebrae17 @ Fri Mar 22 said:


> I'm highly looking forward it the BWW update. Do you have any estimate on when it will be out?
> 
> Thanks and welcome to the forum!



Yes welcome to the forum. Also looking forward to the BWW update.


----------



## Novatlan Sound (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome!

Unfortunately we don't have a fixed date yet, but it will be in 2013 or early 2014 (probably)..

nah, just kidding  Won't be that long for sure!
We prefer to get it out as polished as possible instead of rushing and bringing out the BWW first - after all before getting out new stuff it makes sense to make the old one as good as possible, doesn't it?!?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Tobias.
Hope we'll release The Timpani before 2014 :mrgreen: 

The BWW update is really the biggest update I've ever worked on. Just because the scripting is so complex and we changed the core of the script + the whole mapping of nearly all patches to fix a single bug e.g.
We'll have to send the update to NI for encoding when we're ready. During the NI encoding we can start to finish The Timpani. I'll let you know when it s ready.
What I can tell you anyway is, that The Timpani is one of the first timpani samples I've heared that doesn't make your mix "muddy". Its the room and the player which makes it such transparent, clear and powerfull. Soundwise it's really magic. It just works :D 

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## Enyak (Mar 23, 2013)

What kind of updates can we expect for BWW?


----------



## Novatlan Sound (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi!

You can expect completely redone scripting for most of the instruments.
Also the legato instruments will use far less resources (only a third or so) because they work in a completely different way now. There are also some new features in the GUI, more about that when the update comes out.

I have had the chance to show some of the updated patches recently in a seminar. This was the first time I actually played them myself (as opposed to just doing QA^^) and they really are wonderful. I was impressed and am pretty sure you will be, too.

Ok, enough of my overjoyed ramblings. Bottom line: Update will be big and awesome 

Tobias


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 27, 2013)

Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Sat Mar 23 said:


> Thanks Tobias.
> Hope we'll release The Timpani before 2014 :mrgreen:
> 
> The BWW update is really the biggest update I've ever worked on. Just because the scripting is so complex and we changed the core of the script + the whole mapping of nearly all patches to fix a single bug e.g.
> ...



I had the pleasure to play around with the Timpani at the NAMM show and I'd say that personally I am very, very much looking forward to the Timpani. BWW is an amazing product and I'm sure that your hard work will be paid off. 

Cheers guys,
- George


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 27, 2013)

Novatlan Sound @ Wed Mar 27 said:


> I have had the chance to show some of the updated patches recently in a seminar


What? >8o You showed it in a seminar without filming it for us? :o :(


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Mar 27, 2013)

It was for the Freemasonry :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, what George says.

My impression when I heard them in headphones at NAMM was that they're the best timps I've ever heard.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 27, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Mar 27 said:


> Yeah, what George says.
> 
> My impression when I heard them in headphones at NAMM was that they're the best timps I've ever heard.



That's a pretty serious endorsement. I'm all ears now!


----------



## The Darris (Mar 29, 2013)

I am very excited about this timpani, however, I am glad they are pushing an update for BWW. I know this is not a thread for this but it was mentioned by Hendrik earlier...

Hendrik,

Can you update us in full on what to expect with the BWW update? I am curious to know if the overall performance will be more streamlined for the "less-than-professional" rigs? I am having to write and mix down all of my woodwind lines one at a time which is very time consuming. I am not trying to complain about the quality though, the time is well worth the final result however, I feel that it works against us when dealing with deadlines. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Igor (Apr 22, 2013)

Any news on this? I'd love a new Timpani to use on my current project. Hoping this one comes out soon.


----------



## Steve Steele (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm using Tympani on Fire V1 for now, which really sounds amazing, but the low dynamics in this video sound great. I'm a big fan of Hendrix so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Steve Steele (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello Hendrik - Any idea on the price? Glad you guys are doing some individual instrument!

Look forward to it.


----------



## jleckie (Sep 16, 2013)

Does this library have pitch bends sampled as used in comedy material or any other 'funny' type sounds timpanis can be made to do like bouncing sounds, etc?


----------

